# PT111 IWB Holster



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone carries their PT111 IWB - and if so, what type of holster your using. I've been looking at a variety of holslters lately, and I wondered if anyone had any suggestions. I've actually tried a SuperTuck, but it didn't fit me all that well, and my hip kept pressing the magazine release. Also, I've got a flimsy Blackhawk IWB holster, but it doesn't allow the gun to ride low enough inside my pant to suit me. It feels like it's about to fall out the top all of the time. I've been thinking about sticking a clip on it, but I can't bring myself to do it. Anylbody have any suggestions?


----------



## cig (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, I'm not going to be much help. I use the same holster you have.(super tuck) Icarry mine at around 4 o'clock. Never had a problem. It does print a bit too much in just a light T-shirt, so if it's too hot for another shirt or vest, I throw my p32 in my pocket.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

cig said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not going to be much help. I use the same holster you have.(super tuck) Icarry mine at around 4 o'clock. Never had a problem. It does print a bit too much in just a light T-shirt, so if it's too hot for another shirt or vest, I throw my p32 in my pocket.


My main concern with the SuperTuck was my hip bone kept pressing the magazine release button. Not good. The magazine never fell completely out of the gun, but it happened enough I didn't feel comfortable carrying it anymore. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## brolin1911a1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm carrying my PT-140 in a Boomstickholster http://www.boomstickholsters.com/_iwb.htm that Jeff made for me. Unfortunately, it was a prototype of the one on his website and he's currently backlogged so far that he's not taking any more orders. I don't think it's as bad as indicated on his website (that needs to be updated) but he's still not taking new orders.

You might try kholster.com in St. Louis. My daughter has one of their holsters for her Keltec P11 and it's actually much more effective and comfortable that it looks. I made a very similar one for my Rock Island Armory 3" 1911 Compact out of scrap leather and kydex and the design is very, very comfortable.


----------

